# New here, just got diagnosed



## cclark9 (Nov 5, 2011)

So I just got diagnosed with IBC a few weeks ago. I've always had problems with constipation, but over the last few months I would randomly have diarrhea. It got really bad one night, had to leave work early and rush home. Since my diagnosis, things have been pretty rough. I've been feeling really depressed. I am too embarrassed to tell anyone (only my parents and two other people know), and I am scared to venture too far from home in case the sudden urge to use the bathroom comes on. I guess what I'm hoping for on this site is to hear some success stories. I want to know that it is possible for me to live a normal life. How do you manage your symptoms? Are you able to go out and have a normal social life? Someone tell me there's a light at the end of the tunnel, please!


----------



## briancarteruk (Dec 14, 2011)

well all i can say is to do exercise, be particular about your diet, sometimes walk or jogging can also help.. Treadmill Workout DVDs


----------



## arghwherearemykeys (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey i realised this was posted in November, but just in case you come back to read this thread I thought I'd say- it'll be rough at first. And sometimes it gets worse before it gets better. The thing with chronic illnesses is that it's a lot about 'shopping around' for different treatments and strategies to find what works for you, everyone is different. What helps one person may not help another. Rice porridge does help diarrhea some, btw, don't know if you've tried it? You may find that you have to be a lot more disciplined and learning how to say no- for example when going out with your friends for a meal- you may have to say no to a lot of foods in order not to spend the rest of the night in pain. Basically you'll always need a lot of 'emergency plans'-- always bring peppermint capsules, carbon tablets with you etc in case you get a flare up (you're probably already doing that) You may find you may not be able to stay out the entire day before you start having a flareup. I know it sounds pretty grim, but believe me, you'll start learning coping strategies. And I find it helpful to tell people friends close to you so they are more understanding, and may help suggest places that are more convenient for you to hang out. Just say you have 'a chronic digestive condition' if the very name IBS sounds too embarrassing. Will this last forever? Maybe, maybe not. The symptoms of IBS can fluctuate over time. My college years could have been so, so much more if my life didn't revolve around simply coping. Eventually, my IBS did go into 'remission'. Is it still there? Yes. But it's no longer the life-altering illness it was. It doesn't always happen, but it can get better. Concentrate on taking care of yourself, and enjoying the good days whenever they come.


----------



## vampy31 (Jan 2, 2012)

I do hope you come back and read these posts.I've had my official diagnosis for about a year now and it has been the worst roller coaster ever. I didn't want to tell anybody at first and even now only my family and closest friends know. To everyone else I say that I have really bad food allergies, it is less embarrassing and they don't question it most of the time.When I go out I always scope out the menu before hand to see what is safe for me to order and I always ask if there are certain ingredients in a meal (like dairy). For me, I still have a lot of bad days. I have learned to cope and I truly enjoy my good days. Tell people you love about your IBS, you will need a great support system to get through this.I power through my life because the good days are worth it. I have a great job at a middle school and I go to university, sometimes the stress can be too much. I manage with exercise, believe it or not it really does help!I hope you are coping better, or will be soon!


----------

